# Confusing Symptoms



## jeannette468 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am confused on my symptoms. My blood test says Hyper but symptoms say Hypo. Ultra sound indicates either Grave's Disease or Hashimoto's. I see an endocrinologist next week. Any thoughts of what is going on?:confused0079::confused0079::confused0079:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like more testing needs to be done.

Thyroiditis?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I asked for my thyroid to be tested because I thought I was hypo, and I turned out to be hyper. I had very little energy and actually gained weight. Sometimes thyroid symptoms can be deceiving. 
Good luck with your endo next week.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm interested on how they could tell that with an ultra sound?

Ocean...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

jeannette468 said:


> I am confused on my symptoms. My blood test says Hyper but symptoms say Hypo. Ultra sound indicates either Grave's Disease or Hashimoto's. I see an endocrinologist next week. Any thoughts of what is going on?:confused0079::confused0079::confused0079:


Are you sure doctor wasn't checking nodules. Ultrasound measures a nodule's size and can determine if a nodule is getting smaller or is growing larger during treatment.

Symptoms cross over so you really can't tell if you are hypo or hyper by symptoms thats why you are confused.

Are you sure you are hyper.


----------



## jeannette468 (Nov 19, 2010)

My ultrasound was called for by my ENT because I had a slightly enlarged thyroid (I went for my sinuses). So he ordered a ultrasound. The ultrasound showed what he called a swiss cheese effect--little pocks in the thyroid and light or dark on one side and not the other. It should be evenly light colored through out the thyroid.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

those swiss cheese pockets are nodules. have you had any blood work run?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jeannette468 said:


> I am confused on my symptoms. My blood test says Hyper but symptoms say Hypo. Ultra sound indicates either Grave's Disease or Hashimoto's. I see an endocrinologist next week. Any thoughts of what is going on?:confused0079::confused0079::confused0079:


Welcome Jeanette468!!

Symptoms can and do cross over. Also, the antibodies wax and wane. You could be hyper one day and hypo the next.

So, further testing is in order. Definitely TSI. TSI is responsible for hyperthyroid and you should have none...................; at all.

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Here are tests that I suggest.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

What did they see on the ultra-sound that is indicative of Graves' or Hashimoto's?

A radioactive uptake scan (RAIU) would be the best thing to do as sonograms have their limitations.

The thing about hyperthyroid/Graves' is that cancer is often found to be a bedfellow. So it would be very very good to get RAIU to rule that out.


----------



## jeannette468 (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a TSH test, I was supposed to get all three available thyroid tests at my Dr office but we had a student Dr there she order only the TSH plus she screwed up my meds for the refill of a prescription I had. The ENT said the light and dark variables along with the pocks were either Hashimoto's or Grave's. My DR office at first said my thyroid test was normal but the ENT said it was in range but very low. I did not get the numbers so I cannot say.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

It is very helpful to get copies of your labs so you can keep track of how you feel at different levels. You may have to ask the doctor for copies. Some do not give them out willingly, but it is your right to get them.


----------

